# performance chips...good or bad?



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an 04 maxima and im not happy with the factory HP. Is there a performance chip worth buying or is there some other way to easily increase my hp?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If yooure referring to these so called "performance chips" on ebay then forget about it. They do absolutely nothing.

If youre looking for a bump in power then I'd suggest a cold air intake(such as Fujita for your 6th generation Maxima), and a y-pipe. They offer modest gains. If youre wanting more than that then you might want to go for headers with exhaust and possibly some timing advancement. Still not enough?...Boost it or spray nitrous.

Dont expect to get huge gains for cheap though.


----------



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

JNCoRacer:If yooure referring to these so called "performance chips" on ebay then forget about it. They do absolutely nothing.


yea i know their junk. was just lookin at some performance chips and was just wondering if their actually worth it or not. really just wanna make some easy small gains on HP bc it just seems a lil sluggish to me.

thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Make sure youre running premium fuel. That will help some.

I know after driving a car for a while you get used to the power, and what you have feels like its not enough...and then you want more...and then you start modding for more power...and then its cosmetic mods...and before you know it all your money goes towards your car. I know how it is. Haha.


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 14, 2009)

Removing the top speed limiter is a good way to get yourself killed. The only place you would need a chip like this is if you are doing 130+mph runs on a highway as no other safe venue will allow it. I would recommend against it until you put other work into the car to get those kinds of results in a controlled/safe environment (dragstrip or road course).


______________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------

